# Hello From Nc!!



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk from a fellow NC'er 
What part of NC are you in ?


----------



## shootin good 00 (May 5, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## shootin good 00 (May 5, 2008)

charlotte area!


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk from a fellow NC'er
> What part of NC are you in ?


Welcome as well :thumbs_up


----------



## shootin good 00 (May 5, 2008)

thanks i have some items i would like to sell


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welocome to Archery Talk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!!!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* shootin good 00. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

Welcome from kinston, nc


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome from another Down Easter.


----------



## NCTaxi (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome from Lexington, NC.


----------



## shootin good 00 (May 5, 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome from a NC Archery Nut , Davidson Co.


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome. Sent you a pm as well. I'm not far from you in Indian Trail.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!:smile::welcomesign:


----------

